# Just got the fenix headband.....



## Bobpuvel (Jan 14, 2009)

So I just recieved the fenix headband for an upcoming backpacking trip. I was going to get a zebralight but I'm on a tight budget so any penny I can save helps...(and I'm 16 so money doesn't come easy). When I opened the box, the strap itself came in two peices(the horizontal strap and the one that goes over the head). 
I wanted to put the battery case on one side and a flashlight holder on the other... the flashlight holder went on like nothing but when I tried to put the battery case on, IT WAS IMPOSSIBLE! after a little yelling, it went on.
A BIG THING TO NOTE: you can't put the verticle strap on without having one accessory on each side. the strap attaches to the top of the flashlight holder/battery case. this was quite dissapointing because now that I've been wearing it all day, I don't need the battery case on and I would like to take it off but still have the stability of the second strap. and it is too unstable for proper use without that strap.(and the only light i have on it is the fenix LD10)
actually I haven't tried yet but I think If you mess with the verticle strap you can loop it around the horizontal strap...(yes I am doing this as I type haha)..... Upon further inspection, there is a way to make it so that there is no second accessory on the band. but it does feel off centered a bit. I'm sure it's something I(and you) can get used to...
OVERALL:
1: Battery case=useless unless you are away from a backpack for more than a night(or more depending on runtime...)

2: Quite comfortable after a little getting used to the off centered weight distribution...

3: Will probably be very heavy(uncomfortable) if you were to have like a TK11(2 CR123) on one side and a LD10(1 AA) on the other.

4: shipping from 4sevens.com... do I even have to say? 3 DAYS. and I think it came to like $21.33 or something like that. with "CPF8" as coupon.

5: I most likely left something out so feel free to ask any questions.... if they are really specific I would PM me because it will be easier for me...


I still wil be getting a zebralight in the future...(after my trip)...

Thanks to everyone for being so helpful since I've been on this site!!!!!!!


----------



## Cuso (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice review, ive been looking at this band and wanted some feedback...


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 16, 2009)

Great to see a review of this accessory.

Question, how was the visibility with the LD10. Did you get a wide field of view? Or did you find yourself holding your head at odd angles to see something. Also was it fairly easy to readjust the light to illuminate what you wanted?

Be lucky...


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 16, 2009)

Any glare from the flashlight into your eyes?


----------



## 5kids (Jan 20, 2009)

If you really want to make yourself visable with this headband strap, you could use the 2nd flashlight mount with something like the L1D or P2D in the vertical position and put the white, red, or event the traffic cone diffuser on it. Just imagine one light pointing forward, and the other light point up like a beacon.

How would you like this on the side of your head?






I wish I had one of the headbands just to take a picture of it with a vertical light diffuer. This would really push the geek factor.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 20, 2009)

Lol Are you kidding, may as well stick this on your head,you will look just as daft


----------



## 5kids (Jan 20, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Lol Are you kidding, may as well stick this on your head,you will look just as daft


Wow, just needs a headband and a forward LED. A helmet version would be great for biking safety, although the wind drag would be a bit high.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 20, 2009)

5kids said:


> although the wind drag would be a bit high.


Yep you have to sacrifice something for the increased visibility :devil:




[edit]BTW 5kids could you edit out my picture in your reply,it is policy not to repeat pictures thanks.


----------



## ioda006 (Nov 30, 2009)

Great review. Good to get one from someone who will use it like I would. I was thinking about putting the LD20 on one, but your comment about heaviness with the LD10 may have swayed me.

Still thinking of maybe rigging up something on a bike helmet so I can use it while biking though.


----------



## DVN (Dec 2, 2009)

is this headband compatible with non-Fenix lights? Like if i were to buy a light from DX would i be able to use it with this headband? I love to camp and have decided my lighting needs must be updated. A band that can convert my flashlight into a headlamp seems like quite the money-saving option.


----------

